# Leerzeichen erkennen



## 32gedu (24. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine einfache Frage:

Wie erkenne ich ob in einem String ein Leerzeichen(Leertaste) steht?

String eingabe="abc abc";
int len=eingabe.length();

for(int i=0;i<len;i++)
		{
			if(eing==" "){
			System.out.println("leer");
			}

		} 

Warum funktioniert mein programm nicht?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (24. Nov 2010)

Strings vegleicht man (wie alle Object) mit equals und nicht mit ==
String hat Methoden wie contains und indexOf...

EDIT:
der vollständigkeit halber
String (Java Platform SE 6)
ruft indexOf auf ;-)


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Nov 2010)

32gedu hat gesagt.:


> Warum funktioniert mein programm nicht?



a) was soll 
	
	
	
	





```
eing
```
 sein ?
b) Strings werden wenn schon mit equals verglichen, vermutlich willst du aber eher char vergleichen, dann wäre == allerdings korrekt

--> [c]if (eingabe.charAt(i) == ' ') {[/c]

probier`s mal so


----------



## 32gedu (24. Nov 2010)

danke funktioniert, war leider ein wenig blind


----------

